
Student kicked out of Hack the North due to bomb joke - xcyu
http://news.mlh.io/when-jokes-go-too-far-09-19-2015
======
detaro
Previous discussion about different URL (perspective of one of the students):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10250371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10250371)

